# Xbox 360 > Receiver > Projector (help me get sound please)



## rhyzel (Dec 4, 2008)

*What I have:*
Xbox 360 (With HDMI port)
Onkyo AV Receiver TX-SR605 (With video upconversion and 7.1 surround sound - http://www.onecall.com/productdetails.aspx?id=87018)
Panasonic Projector PT-AX200U

*What I am trying to accomplish:*
I want to use the projector to display the Xbox 360 and get the audio from the surround sound. I can get audio from the DVD player with no problem.

*What I have tried:*
Xbox 360 > (w/ HDMI) > Receiver > (w/ HDMI) > Projector
I have tried checking each HDMI cable to make sure audio and video work and all cables are functioning correctly. Although I would prefer to use HDMI cables, I am flexible. I have component cables and digital/optical audio cables available. The only thing that I need, is the output cable from the receiver to the projector to be an HDMI cable. 

*My question:*
Does my receiver lack audio pass through? If so, what are some solutions? I am willing to purchase a cable or two if necessary.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

You've got it hooked up correctly. It appears that you need to go into the receiver's menu and change the HDMI Audio Out to Off. It should then send the video to the projector via the HDMI cable and the audio to your speakers. Make sure the setting on the XBox is also set to output audio through the HDMI - I don't have one so I can't help there.


----------



## rhyzel (Dec 4, 2008)

Perfect! I seem to have found the menu. Now... I am stuck. The option to turn "HDMI Audio Out" to Off, is grayed out. It is set to Auto by default. Now I don't know how to change it :-(


*EDIT*

I played with some settings. In my HDMI menu I have the following options and what they were set to:
HDMI Audio Out - Auto (Grayed Out)
Lip Sync - Enabled
xvYCC - Enabled
Control - Enabled
Power Control - Enabled
TV Control - Enabled

So I turned off a couple and found that when 'TV Control' is Enabled, 'HDMI Audio Out' is grayed out. So I turned off 'TV Control' and then I set 'HDMI Audio Out' to Off. This didn't fix it.

My settings for the Xbox 360 are as follows:
Digital Stereo
Dolby Digital 5.1
Dolby Digital with WMA Pro

It was set to Dolby Digital 5.1, so I tried changing it to Dolby Digital with WMA Pro.

Lastly, I checked to make sure of something else. I had tried playing with my Optical Audio settings and I forgot to change them back. I set my Audio Input to OPT1 when it should have been set to the same HDMI channel as my Xbox 360. I changed it back to HDMI 2 and it is now working. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rhyzel (Dec 4, 2008)

I re-read my last post and thought I should clarify something for other readers with similar problems. I DO believe that turning off 'HDMI Audio Out' was the solution. I simply forgot something else. So for others with the same problem... give that a try.


----------

